# Comic artist looking for writer/co-writer



## shortwings (Feb 21, 2011)

I wasn't sure whether this or the Writer's Bloc subforum was more appropriate for this, so I decided to cross post. I hope that's not against the rules.

Long story short: I'm looking for a collaborator to write a comic with me. I'll do the drawing, though if you're talented in visual arts, maybe we could alternate or something. I don't know. I'm fully prepared to do all the drawing.

Short story long: read this post


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Mar 9, 2011)

I would be willing to give it a shot


----------



## Mangasama (Apr 23, 2011)

I might be as well, since I'm REALLY between series at the moment.


----------



## Smiley_V (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd be interested in giving it a shot. Always wanted to work on a comic but lacked the artistic ability to really make one.


----------



## redhead-rose (Apr 30, 2011)

I could help, maybe. I dunno what kind of story you're looking for.


----------



## AdrianKain (May 2, 2011)

if you think you can use me. i get plenty of ideas from the shrooms i eat


----------



## lucariofan11 (May 3, 2011)

I love comic books. I also love telling a great story, just never had the parts necessary, like drawing skills, or the ability to run a homebrew role-play. But story telling is definitely a skill I have. I'm very creative and have thought up at least a one shot for anything that I really get into. I've been creating a series I wanted to do, and was just recently thinking I may have to pay someone to draw it, but if your interested in what I have to offer, then we should go for it. If you could send me some sample work and format you want to do. And then I'll send the story your way.


----------

